# Bay Flats Lodge - "Tails and Spots in March"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 6, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Recent mild temperatures have allowed area waters to warm (at times) to as high as 74-degrees over the past few weeks. However, we will have more northerly-influenced winds heading toward the Seadrift and Port O'Connor areas before the winter months conclude. Now, those who are somewhat familiar with our region of the Texas coast might know that north winds will shutdown the trout bite altogether over the shell reefs that are located out in San Antonio Bay (SAB) proper â€" SAB will be completely blown-out, and can even be downright dangerous under these conditions. This being the case, area anglers will need to continue to focus their fishing endeavors based upon some of the prosperous patterns they have experienced in the past under these conditions at this same time of the year.

Previous success under these conditions has been found by concentrating on the north side of the Intracoastal Waterway (ICW) â€" areas rich in grass flats and coves. Strong winds out of the northeast will supply blue water along the north edge of the ICW, and anglers have landed many a prized redfish when locating streaks of dirty water mixed amongst the blue. And because these periods of passing cool fronts can sometimes present us with days of little or no sunshine for a period of time, targeting the reds by either wading or drifting these locales during an incoming tide while casting more natural-looking and darker-colored top water baits back toward the ICW drop-off areas tend to payoff more times than not. Granted, a forceful wind often makes for dirty and choppy waters, but you should never give up on the use of your top waters. They will work, regardless of these conditions. As for the trout, look to locate leeward grass points just off of the ICW. These areas should begin to hold small glass minnows and mullet right about now, and many anglers have realized great trout action on plastics on 1/8-ounce jig heads when fishing over ICW shorelines configured of mixed shell, soft mud, and sand.

As thermometer readings teeter-totter from one end of the spectrum to the other, the month of March can possibly be one of the most challenging months of the year for the coastal angler. Stated earlier, water temperatures have already risen above the 70-degree mark just prior to our most recent frontal system, and coastal water temps will only continue to warm ever so slowly with the passing of each follow-on front. This transition to a warmer water climate will begin setting off the springtime alarm clock in the mind of the fish. It will signal to them a natural instinct for the necessity of change in their everyday activity and pattern, with their number one priority being the need for them to once again begin actively foraging a food supply. They are coming out of a pattern whereby they are used to expending the least amount of energy as necessary in order to capture a quick meal, and they will have an overwhelming desire to satisfy their appetite. Because of this, it will be crucial to key on active baitfish when scouting some of your more favorite and productive fishing spots at this time in the season. Good luck, and keep grindin!

*All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Through March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*






























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in* 
Widely scattered showers or a thunderstorm this morning. Then partly cloudy. High 76F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Monday Night 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Some clouds and possibly an isolated thunderstorm late. Low 69F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Tuesday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
A few isolated thunderstorms developing during the afternoon. High 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible early. Overcast. Low 64F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 60 % Precip. / 0.1 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 73F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early will become partly cloudy later at night. Low 66F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A moderate to at times strong southeast flow will prevail today with seas across the open Gulf remaining just shy of small craft advisory levels. Small craft advisories are in effect, however, for portions of area bays this afternoon, and may need to be expanded to the Gulf waters by tonight. Onshore flow will gradually weaken during the day Tuesday as a cold front slowly approaches the region. Slight chances of a shower will exist mainly this morning and again Tuesday. Generally weak to moderate onshore flow expected Wednesday through Friday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms are anticipated for the Wednesday through Friday period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 70.0 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Port Aransas 66.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------

